# Problème restauration de données avec timemachine



## GlobuleNoir (9 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, 
Je viens de passer sur OSX Mountain Lion 10.8, pour cela j'ai fait une clé an install et préalablement une sauvegarde de me données via Time machine. Mon problème est lorsque j'essaye de restaurer mes données avec l'utilitaire de migration, cela s'arrête à 19 minutes de la fin sur 1h30 et cela me dit que mon disque n'a pas été éjecté correctement.
Ensuite la fenêtre reste bloqué sur "transfert des données de l'utilisateur" et "reste 13 heures et 11 minutes"
Est ce quelqu un pourrait me filer un coup de main car cela fait 15 fois que j essayé sans resultat et je commence sérieusement à avoir envie de tôt balancer par la fenêtre !!!
(j'habite au 7eme)


----------

